# UK frog/toad ID?



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

I just went out to feed the fish as usual and i saw this small frog/toad. it caught my eye because it was dark red? with whiteish eyes. not your average frog/toad i dont think. i rushed in to get a pic but my stupid dog scared it off lol.
Anyone have any idea if it was just a common frog/toad? or maybe something that isnt supposed to be in our country? thanks a lot and sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

common frogs can go red see it alot in woodland sites m8


----------



## gray (Apr 26, 2007)

Agree with James.Colour variations vary greatly.
Was it an adult by any chance?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

ive got a nice red frog/toad or w.e taken up residence in a pond in my garden :lol2: been in there for about a month or so now its a really nice colour!


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

It was quite small, was only young. was really nice colours though, shame my stupid dog scared it off. theres karp in the same pond so the frogs have no chance of breeding!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

most likely a common frog. they as said they come in a variety of colours and red is not that unusual. common toads can also have a redish tint but I would guess frog.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

hmm see now im confused. this guy look quite bumpy and more like a toad but the red was like that, just a tad darker. pretty little things tho


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

youngsters can often have a bit of a red tint that usualy fades as they get older. this is the best picture I could find. they are often a more uniform colour though, rarther than always having the spots


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

yep like that but all over. last year i had snakes in my pond eating my frogs and salamanders(or newts?) and stuff.


----------

